# Kitten in Indiana



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I am such a sucker. A lady came into the vet clinic where I work this morning carrying this little tiny kitten and asked if we could take it. Apparently mom got hit by a car and the kitten was sitting on the side of the road. She is only about 3 1/2 to 4 weeks old right now. She is thankfully eating on her own so I don't have to bottle feed her. I would like to find a home for her with another cat lover as I cannot keep her, I already have 11 of my own. She is mostly white with a peach and gray color on her head and her tail. She is an absolute doll!! I can get pictures of her if anyone might be interested. I am located in Lafayette, IN. My email address is [email protected]

Melissa


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I just read this and I want to help, but I can't afford it. Found out the apartment complex I live at charges $150 deposit PER PET! I just paid the $150 for Scotty and am unable to afford it right now. I can ask around my friends and see if they might be interested, if the kitten is still available. Btw, I live in West Lafayette,  .


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Yes, she is still available. She is just starting to get the hang of using the litterbox. I got a couple of really good pictures of her today, but unfortunately can't get them loaded onto my computer. If any of your friends are interested in her just let me know and they can come over and take a look at her. She has started playing a little now and I can see her personality is starting to emerge. She is going to be a great little girl for someone. I am getting attached to her myself, but I must be strong. I already have way too many cats as it is.  


Melissa


----------

